# HONG KONG Panoramas



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://yeukfung.no-ip.org/gallery


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


>


Very nice panorama


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

hkskyline said:


>



Kowloon ad HK island look symmetric.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *choison* from dchome :


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

ina555 said:


> :master::master::master:


^^i agree...*i love hongkong*..except crossing the street.......you see ...them speeding bus :wtf:/ car owners :bash:









drive ..-----------------^^...on the wrong side of the street! hno:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mtmt * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tonyboy said:


> ...drive on the wrong side of the street...


HongKong was Britain Territory until 1997, thats why they drive in the left


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*i luv hk...*

^^..i know...i know... *christos*. :lol:....i was just kidding... ..my wife and i truly love hongkong..her favorite shopping place.:banana:




























..and one of our many fave honeymoon cities.... epper:



christos-greece said:


> HongKong was Britain Territory until 1997, thats why they drive in the left


you see my pet peeve is this...i love to drive .....toured europe from amsterdam in a rented hertz car to germany, austria, belgium, germany, france and back..

but i once tried to drive my brother's car in sydney, australia.... the darned road pavement hit and almost damaged the left wheel. hno:

so to protect the environment and rental cars :wink2: ...in hk, london, singapore and japan.. we just ride public transport or hail kay: safer taxicabs.



btw..we have also ....once upon a time ....stayed at thessanoliki hotel..remembering eating baby octopus sauteed in olive oil.. to visit your historic :applause: athens parthenon ruins...a very memorable nostalgic tour. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/bluetitan/pano


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/ginwong


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing new panoramas


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ericto525 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/kkbut/pano&page=all


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you know where i can find panoramas or skyline of Hong Kong with ICC tower (recent photos)?


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> By *mtmt * from dchome :


great pic..it's so dramatic and fascinating kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Do you know where i can find panoramas or skyline of Hong Kong with ICC tower (recent photos)?


I'll keep an eye on it. Haven't seen a very recent one yet.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks a lot kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/cchan/TAIPO?page=2


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/cjmichael


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Never realized there is such thread... here are some Hong Kong panoramas of mine.

Some of them are a few years old, but still good stuff.

*
The famous skyline...









































































Southern District: Aberdeen, Ap Lei Chau, Stanley, and d'Aguilar Peninsular

































































Ngong Ping/Po Lin Monastery/Lantau Peak

























Fei Ngo Shan

















Lung Kwu Tan (Urstrom Road)









Hong Kong Internation Airport















*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^great panoramic views.. keep it coming kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Famous skyline indeed; Hong Kong with ICC tower, and not only that, i think its famous in all world :cheers:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tai Mo Shan panorama by *6638 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alanyeungsl * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *香港至NET超人 * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> Tai Mo Shan panorama by *6638 * from dchome :


Really awesome panorama; also the sunset is very cool


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *pearjuice* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *melody28874* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/benleung/panorama


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/3706659288/sizes/o/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/robertlaw13610


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://eos.fotop.net/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dlmc * from dchome :


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

A very nice, dense skyline and most congested city on earth.


----------



## CamiloTH (Feb 8, 2009)

Hong Kong is awesome and beautifull.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * 大樽* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * 悠然自得* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lamma Island by *tonychiu68 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hong Kong (the city) is very nice, amazing for sure; the suburbs of Hong Kong are also very nice, amazing as well


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/hangraffiti


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Hong Kong at night in this view its very nice


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The pics are awesome, especially at night. Regards.*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/hangraffiti


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

HK bynight skyline watched from kowloon promenade is probably the best of the world


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wing0170* from dchome :


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive as always. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The previous last photo pano is just very nice... and the last one is very nice too, but if was biggest would be great


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *FreeMiLk* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *FreeMiLk* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kingkong_hk* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Frich* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *patricksky * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shawnchau* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.ilovehk.hk/?p=290


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice panoramas from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ma93123 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ma93123 * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sampeter* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sakurako * from  this source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.aggress.hk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *歲月無聲* from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well, great very nice panoramas from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.fotop.net/ZC


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/xpan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/Braemar_Hill


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ :applause:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.facebook.com/saintandywong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....the first pic on the last post is pretty awesome.kay:


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscapes taken very beautiful & vivid


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.240044142700221.52351.194035600634409&l=44e4b0ef00&type=1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/yin090


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Peak - Lugard Road at Dawn by ジェイリー, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.album.com.hk/fung1202


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/warrenhk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/beaver


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/justinlaw


----------



## lkiller123 (Nov 22, 2010)

5117173101_c7a7702a16_o by williamchu, on Flickr


4875982694_a67e22ca57_o by williamchu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *powerd * from dchome :


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

wow! Amazing panoramas update! thanks *hkskyline*
__________________



Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotoc.com/hungjacky/v/devilspeak/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/waiyee/Tai_She_Teng


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/cyrustang6455/Landscape_65


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://drinksen.jalbum.net/index.html


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Bon Vivant said:


> Terrific HK pans collection!, it may be a place to visit during my life!
> 
> Btw, how far driving from Hong Kong is Bangkok or Cambodia ?


Driving?? Take a flight to Bangkok or Cambodia from Hong Kong. :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Stunning panoramas from Hongkong....:cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/hong-kong.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://drinksen.jalbum.net/Landscape/Aircraft_Maintenance_Area(Runway_End)/index.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Peak 2011- (11) by LRT505, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey/tai_lo_shan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *btn * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *superfi3ken* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Massive versions on flickr!!!

Hong Kong Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr

Hong Kong Panorama by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shawn* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## romaticer (Apr 18, 2012)

Hong Kong Panorama's very nice.Thank for sharing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

Very impressive city~~~~!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for the amazing updates...:cheers2:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/tunggloria/tunggloria163


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *patricksky* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## luisgustavo (Apr 18, 2008)

Amazing city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * itnogood* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hmlai88/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *shawnchau* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for your support.

Author : http://johnblog.phychembio.com/?p=4595


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wise* from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your great photos from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tsing Ma Bridge, Hong Kong (Panorama 17TSE) by kmdd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *zatus* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....stunning skyline shot.:cheers:


----------



## pookgai (Oct 16, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> By *zatus* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


Is that taken from Wooloomooloo? Great shot.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

pookgai said:


> Is that taken from Wooloomooloo? Great shot.


Yea, if not that then another restaurant in the same building. I've got to make it there for lunch one day.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kong99* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.jasonwaltman.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

L1030692-1 by bobbypkb, on Flickr


----------



## Skabbymuff (Mar 4, 2006)

wow! please, where is this rooftop bar, what is the address? will be in hong kong next week and would love to see this view!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This was taken from a restaurant on the upper floors of *The One*, a new shopping mall on Nathan Road in Tsim Sha Tsui. Not sure exactly which one it is, but there are a number of restaurants on the top few floors. 

Here's the restaurant / bar list. There are a few options for you : http://www.the-one.hk/en/dining/dining.asp?dining=sky_dining

It is a quick walk from the Tsim Sha Tsui MTR station.


----------



## pookgai (Oct 16, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> This was taken from a restaurant on the upper floors of *The One*, a new shopping mall on Nathan Road in Tsim Sha Tsui. Not sure exactly which one it is, but there are a number of restaurants on the top few floors.
> 
> Here's the restaurant / bar list. There are a few options for you : http://www.the-one.hk/en/dining/dining.asp?dining=sky_dining
> 
> It is a quick walk from the Tsim Sha Tsui MTR station.


I think that shot was taken from Harlans. 

I went to Wooloomooloo yesterday. The view is amazing! Shame about the low cloud at the minute.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *stallone* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *豬愛你* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hinsfelix* from dcfever :


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hong Kong by Luke Lai, on Flickr

^^^^^^^^^^
Not Panorama but OK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *coi* from dcfever :


----------

